# Piepen im neuen Pc



## ArtificialPro (27. Mai 2008)

Hey, ich meld mich auch mal wieder.

Ich hab jetzt einen neuen Rechner. Alles schön und gut, aber im betrieb ist fast permanent ein sehr hoher Ton zu höhen. So änlich wie das Piepen bei alten Fehrnsehrn, bloß bisschen extremer.

Ich hab den RAM, die Grafikkarte und ein optisches Laufwerk aus dem alten übernommen. Diese machen also wahrscheinlich nicht dieses Geräusch.

Liegt es vllt am AXP 500 Watt Netzteil oder dem standart Intel CPU-Kühler?

MfG AP


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2008)

Halte doch einfach mal die Lüfter nacheinander kurzzeitig fest. Zudem lassen sich hohe Töne im Gegensatz zu tiefen Tönen recht gut orten. Es sollte also kein Problem sein, die Quelle des Tons zu finden.


----------



## ArtificialPro (27. Mai 2008)

Ist es nicht andersrum? Jedenfalls kann ich solch hohe Töne nur schlecht orten, auf einem solch engen Raum.

Der CPU-kühler ist es nicht, wenn man ihn anhält. An Netzteil geh ich bestimmt nicht ran! ^^ Es kommt aber eher so aus der CPU NT richtung, nicht Festplatte oder so.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> An Netzteil geh ich bestimmt nicht ran! ^^


Du kannst ja einfach mal ein Bleistift im ausgeschalteten Zustand so weit reinstecken, dass gerade der Ventilator blockiert wird, und den Rechner dann kurzzeitig einschalten. Da sollte dann nichts passieren.


----------



## ArtificialPro (27. Mai 2008)

Hab den Rechner ausgeschaltet. Das Piepen war immernoch zu hören, bloß nicht ganz so stark, also liegt es nicht an den Lüftern. Wenn ich dem Rechner den Strom Komplett abdreh verstummt es, wenn die Lampen auf dem Mainboard erlischen...


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2008)

Schließe mal nur das Netzteil an, löse also alle Stecker des Netzteils und schalte dieses wieder ein.


----------



## ArtificialPro (27. Mai 2008)

Das versteh ich nicht ganz... Ich soll das NT anschließen aber alle Stecker lösen? Das Piepen ist so oder so verschwunden wenn der Strom weg war. Es taucht erst beim drücken des An-schalters wieder auf.


----------



## Karlzberg (28. Mai 2008)

So ein Piepen hast Du eigentlich nur dort, wo recht starke Ströme fließen. Wenn das Piepen also im Bereich des Rechners auftritt, kann man vom Monitor oder Netzteil ausgehen. Hier sollte man das Geräusch aber gut orten können, so dass man in Deinem Fall den Monitor ohnehin klar ausschließen kann.

Bleibt also nur noch das Netzteil, das Du eigentlich schon als Problemquelle gefunden hast. Zumindest verstehe ich Dein zweitletztes Posting so, dass Du den Rechner komplett vom Strom genommen hast. Um endgültige Sicherheit zu erlangen, kannst Du den Netzteilstecker mal abziehen, danach sollte das Piepen nach einer kurzen Abklingzeit verstummen. Schließt Du den Stecker wieder an, sollte nach kurzer Zeit das Geräusch wieder hörbar sein.

Du wirst Dich wohl darauf einstellen müssen, demnächst ein neues Netzteil einbauen zu müssen. Theoretisch kann es noch eine lange Zeit laufen, oder aber schon morgen kaputt sein. Besser ist der Tausch sobald als möglich, da durch den Defekt die Ströme unregelmäßig fließen können, was unter Umständen zu Schäden an Deiner sonstigen Hardware führen kann.


----------



## ArtificialPro (28. Mai 2008)

Also Bildschirm ist komplett auszuschließen. Ich denke auch das es vom Netzteil kommt. Aber ich habe das Netzteil grade neu gekauft und es läuft noch keine 24 std. Bzw. ich hab das Netzteil vor ~2,5 Wochen bekommen und gestern das erste mal benutzt.

Werde morgen mal ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.

MfG AP


----------



## ArtificialPro (28. Mai 2008)

Ok, hab jetzt mein altes Netzteil drin(420Watt) Es ist nicht nur leiser, sondern auch das Piepen ist verschwunden!

Also liegt es am grade erst gekauften Netzteil 

Noch iwelche Ratschläge?

MfG AP


----------



## ArtificialPro (6. Juni 2008)

Ich hab eben durch zufall rausbekommen, dass das Piepen erst dann auftritt wenn ich das Lankabel einstecke. Kann man da was machen? Ist es gefährlich für die Hardware?

MfG AP


----------

